# The First Baltimore TPF Meetup



## jocose (Feb 14, 2006)

Come One Come All!

*WHAT*
The First Ever Baltimore TPF Meetup.  That's right my fellow Forumites.  We are getting together in Charm City for photos, phun, and phood!

*WHEN*
Monday, February 20, 2006.  I was thinking around noon?

*WHY*
Why not?

*WHO*
Any and all Forumites who can make it are invited.  Parents, children, partners, spouses, etc. are all invited as well.

*WHERE*
Good question.  I was thinking in front of the USS _Constellation_, but our Resident Clarinet Player may have a better idea


----------



## kelox (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 15, 2006)

i am in posiably, if its at the hill near loyola blake feild,, off charlse street i am in outher wise i cant get there


----------



## jocose (Feb 15, 2006)

kemplefan said:
			
		

> i am in posiably, if its at the hill near loyola blake feild,, off charlse street i am in outher wise i cant get there


 
Where is that?  Is that downtown?  Federal Hill? or up the other side of Charles Street?  I was actually thinking the Harbor area and Fells point, but it's up to the group...Joe is the resident expert on Baltimore.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 15, 2006)

I think the constellation is a good idea, though if anyone wants to meet me a bit earlier near the washington monument, we could make the journey to the harbor part of the meet.


----------



## jocose (Feb 15, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I think the constellation is a good idea, though if anyone wants to meet me a bit earlier near the washington monument, we could make the journey to the harbor part of the meet.


 
That's a pretty hefty walk, isn't it?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> That's a pretty hefty walk, isn't it?


not at all!  I walk it all the time, if you don't stop to take pictures, it's about 10 minutes, and not even a mile.


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 15, 2006)

do you know where loylola blake feild is, or the duck pond house, or boyce avenue there is a big hill, some decent stuf to shoot, and close to my house, lots of decent nature


----------



## jocose (Feb 15, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> not at all! I walk it all the time, if you don't stop to take pictures, it's about 10 minutes, and not even a mile.


 
I'm down with it.


----------



## kemplefan (Feb 16, 2006)

i cant do it on sunday i am in colorado


----------



## jocose (Feb 17, 2006)

kemplefan said:
			
		

> i cant do it on sunday i am in colorado



It's on Monday 

But no worries.  Have fun in Colorado


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are hte pictures?


----------



## jocose (Feb 21, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Where are hte pictures?


 
Patience.  I haven't even downloaded my pics off the cam yet.  Tonight is busy for me, so I'm not sure I'll get to them tonight...but Joe probably will.


----------

